# Camping at WMAs?



## bfgmovies (Oct 12, 2011)

Some of my friends and I want to go camping and we were wondering if a WMA doesn't have a official campsite, but doesn't prohibit camping, does that mean you can camp anywhere on that WMA? We just want to go for the weekend and do some small game hunting.


----------



## stu454 (Oct 12, 2011)

As best I understand it, established sites are okay.  That is, they have a fire ring and have obviously been used as a campsite before.

Try the DNR site and see if they have any other info.

Swallow Creek WMA between Helen and Hiawassee has some nice primitive sites.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Oct 12, 2011)

CAMPING: All camps must be in designated 
campgrounds, unless otherwise indicated or 
posted at the WMA check station. Camping is 
allowed anywhere on WMAs on National Forest Lands, except where posted otherwise. Forest 
Service regulations govern outdoor recreation 
on WMAs located on National Forest Lands. 
Camping or driving motor vehicles on managed 
wildlife openings is prohibited. Carving, cutting, chopping or damaging of live trees is prohibited. Camping or establishment of a campsite 
shall be limited to a period of time not to exceed 
14 consecutive days after which the campsite 
shall be vacated and all personally owned property is removed for a period of not less than 7 
days. During that 7 day period, a new campsite 
may not be established within 1 mile of the vacated campsite by the same person(s). Loaded 
firearms are prohibited in camping areas, except 
that any person possessing a license to carry a 
concealed firearm that is valid in this state pursuant to OCGA §§ 16-11-126(f) or 16-11-129 
may carry such firearm subject to the limitations 
of OCGA §§ 16-11-126 and 16-11-127, except 
where prohibited by federal law. Campers are 
responsible for their own trash. No person shall 
unreasonably disturb or annoy others through 
abrasive, insulting, or threatening words or actions, or disobey any lawful order of a law enforcement official, or act in a manner resulting 
in a breach of the peace. No generators, musical 
instruments, radios, televisions, or other noisemaking devices may be used after 10 p.m. or 
before 7 a.m., in such a manner that they may 
be heard by other WMA visitors.


----------



## bfgmovies (Oct 13, 2011)

ok ya I called them to double check. the post Whelen just posted I actually just read on the official site but It was a little confusing to me http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/archive2010/wma-outdoor-recreational-opportunities/

but basically she said you can only camp at designated campgrounds except at National Forest WMAs which is different than regular WMAs

but thanks for the help! We'll probably look around and find a primitive site or something


----------



## bnlfan (Mar 4, 2012)

I go to Big Lazer all the time.  If you do a search for Georgia WMA or PFA  (wildlife management area or public fishing area) you can find information.  Click on the link for the map of the area you like and you will see the universal symbol for camping on the map.

The cost is free but you have to have a special license for the year to fish.  It is only $20.00 more.

But, camping is free.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 4, 2012)

User fees were started at the first of 2012 for lots of WMAs. Have to have one to camp on some WMAs now. Id check the regs to see which ones.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Mar 4, 2012)

*Gorp*



GA DAWG said:


> User fees were started at the first of 2012 for lots of WMAs. Have to have one to camp on some WMAs now. Id check the regs to see which ones.



If you have a WMA license, Honorary license, Sportsman license, Lifetime license, or a 3 day hunting and fishing license you do not need the new GORP, Georgia Outdoor Recreation Pass.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 4, 2012)

What if I just had a regular ol fishing lic.  Would I need one then?


----------



## bnlfan (Mar 4, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> What if I just had a regular ol fishing lic.  Would I need one then?



Yes.  If you only have a standard Georgia fishing license, you will need the WMA endorsement which cost $20.00 last year.  Mine actually expires at the end of April and I will be getting both of mine again.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Mar 7, 2012)

Couple of us camped at Ocmulgee a month or so ago - the campground at that WMA was basically a spot without trees, there were no fire rings, etc.   It IS a designated campground, but there was nothing there, so be prepared to take everything.


----------



## thurmongene (May 14, 2012)

Hay Dyrewulf,  sounds like someone already did.


----------

